# Baby Zack has to have a bone marrow transplant



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Back in May of last year Baby Zack was dx with a terrible blood disorder that I can not think of the name of right now. 

Here is a link to the thread that was posted when it was dx. I am sorry but my brain is not functioning right now.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...=22981&st=0

Anyway they were over a little while ago and the shots that he has been getting are not working. So he is going to have to have a bone marrow transplant. I know absolutely nothing about this except to know that I am worried sick. 

His dad and mom were in the vehicle with Kenny when the collision happened and I lost my son. I am so worried about all of them. I just do not think that his dad will be able to handle something happening to this innocent child. 

Through all of this he has been the happiest non whiny baby I have ever seen. Today was different. He did not want to leave his mom or dad's side. I am scared that they have waited to long. 

If anyone knows anything about bone marrow transplants please post here and help me to understand. 

Everyone please pray hard for this little two year old baby. :smcry:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-how sad! :smcry: I pray that this transplant will help poor little Zack live a long life !! rayer: rayer:rayer: My thoughts and prayers are with your family!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Becky,

God bless and keep Zack and may the doctors help heal him completely, swiftly.

I am so sorry your family is going through this.

:grouphug: 
Melanie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here you go Becky. http://www.righthealth.com/Health/What_Is_...25252F0030091-s My thoughts are with the little guy.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Becky, we are so sorry and will pray for baby Zack.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you Maggie. And thank you everyone for praying....

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Becky. Baby Zach will be in my prayers. rayer: About 10 or so years ago my husband was a bone marrow donor. He was tested because of his commandors wife in the Airforce Reserves had Leukemia and he had matched someone, therefore becoming a donor.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got through spending some time with Zackery's mom. She said that the doctor told her there is a 50/50 chance he will make it. I can not believe this. 

She and my nephew both say thank you all so very much for praying for their baby. They were really touched when I showed them this thread. 

Thank you all for the bottom of debts of out souls.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Becky, I'm so sorry Baby Zach is having to go through this. I pray that he beats those odds and has a total recovery. rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll definitely be praying for baby Zack and for his parents and family. I hope that he comes through surgery and recovers quickly! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

How sad....  I hope everything goes ok. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I will be praying for your family Becky rayer: Sarah


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured little Zack will be kept in my prayers.. Do they live in Florida? I have heard the Miami Childrens Hospital ( I believe that is the name.... it is a Children's Hosp in Miami) has had a wonderful success rate with bone marrow transplants.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Be assured little Zack will be kept in my prayers.. Do they live in Florida? I have heard the Miami Childrens Hospital ( I believe that is the name.... it is a Children's Hosp in Miami) has had a wonderful success rate with bone marrow transplants.[/B]


Yes we are in Florida. They are talking about a Children's Hospital in Tennessee. I was so upset over it I did not get all the information. I will be speaking with his dad probably today and will let him know what you said. His team of doctors that specialize in his condition. So that gives me some hope. 


Thank you all for the prayers. This is a precious life that is like a little angel. He has never cried when he were hungry, wet or anything. I have gotten some new pictures of him and will post them in a bit. I told his mom with tears in my eyes yesterday that if God takes him home it is because his little soul is too good to have to walk this mean old earth and suffer any longer. That is the only way I got through the loss of Kenny is by reassuring myself that God wanted his suffering to end. (He has a metal plate in his arm from a football injury and two bummed knees that he had had surgery on them both.)

Here is the thread explaining what is wrong with him. I am sorry that I did not find it yesterday for you all. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=23429&hl=


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh maybe they are talking about going to St Jude's Childrens Hosp?... that I understand is an amazing place and have had such wonderful success stories!! I know they do do bone marrow transplants there. In fact if I had a child there's where I'd want them to go.

http://www.stjude.org/patientsandparents


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh maybe they are talking about going to St Jude's Childrens Hosp?... that I understand is an amazing place and have had such wonderful success stories!! I know they do do bone marrow transplants there. In fact if I had a child there's where I'd want them to go.
> 
> http://www.stjude.org/patientsandparents[/B]


Yes Terry now that you mention it that is where it is. Thank you for clairifying that for me. 


Here are the pictures that I got this morning of him. To look at him you would not know he is so sick.........

This one was on easter. He likes to show his grill. Which is smile big. 









This is Zack and his mom Tara. She loves him soooooooo.........









He is having fun in the pool. Can you tell we live in Florida. These were taken at the first of the year.......









Thank you again for the continued prayers.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh Becky, I just saw this thread. I am so sorry. Boy Zack is a handsome little man. I will pray for him and his family. And a big :grouphug: to you too!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. I will be praying diligently for precious little Zack and the rest of the family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

St. Jude is a very good hospital so he will be in the best hands. Yes Miami Children's is an excellent hospital but St. Jude specializes in cancer and related illnesses.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

St Jude's in definitely the place to be. I lived close to it when i lived in Tennessee and we always heard so many success stories from there. If any of my children every get diagnosed with something they treat, that is where we will be going regardless of where we are living.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh he is just the sweetest, cutest little boy. St Jude's is a wonderful hospital~~My sister took her daughter there for a back problem. She said they were the most caring people on this earth. I really think if the bone marrow is successful, St. Jude's would be the only place to make it possible. I will keep him in my prayers........keep us informed, please.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sure he is in the best of hands. I will keep him and all involved in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending Zack prayers, thoughts and positive energy! :grouphug: 

To him, his parents and all of you in his family calling the healing angels to surround you and support you at this time. :innocent: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all for your continued prayers and support for baby Zack. 

I have been the first to volunteer to be a bone marrow transplant besides his mom and dad of course. I know that it is a slight possibility that I will be a match. But my blood type is universal so that gives me a little hope. 

I have never spoke of this before now. But I almost passed one time. I actually remember singing with the angels. And have known that God sent me back for a reason. I have questioned many many times what my mission was. Well maybe this is it. I will give my life for my family and will do anything I can to help this baby. 

So I am sending out another prayer request. Please ask God to let me be a match for this baby. 


Thank you all so very much from my whole family. Especially Baby Zack. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

What a beautiful child. I am so sorry he and his family have to go through this. I am praying for you all. I have a good friend who had a bone marrow transplant but they used her own marrow. They removed some took away the bad part and replaced it with her new clean marrow. She has been cured for over five years now. It would be nice if they could put a name to what he has.
You are all in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deborah there is a name but it is so long I have forgotten. I will find out tonight or tomorrow and post it. 

Thank you all again for all of the continued prayers.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

My brother in law died of leukemia in 1985. What ever the parents do, go to the most successful transplant hospital there is. I am praying that someone will be found to match for a donor and that it is successful. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> My brother in law died of leukemia in 1985. What ever the parents do, go to the most successful transplant hospital there is. I am praying that someone will be found to match for a donor and that it is successful. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:
> 
> Tina[/B]


So did my mom's baby brother. He was not much older than I. They treated him in the Orlando area. Why they did not go to another hospital I do not know. 

Thank you Tina and everyone once again.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I remember baby Zack . I'll keep praying for him rayer: he is such a cute little boy :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=570000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am stilling thinking of him and hoping everything goes well. :grouphug: What a <strike>cutie</strike> handsome little boy. :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

hugs and prayers to you


> [/B]


BECKY :grouphug: 

You've been thru enough and it seems it's still going - I hope it ends with great news and rejoicing.

Zack is as cute as can be - I know St Judes do amazing work, I donate once in a while to them when they send me those Xmas stickers and stuff, I can't keep the stickers and not give them something.

I will be praying for you and your extended family


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I just recieved this email from my neice in law. I am going to just copy and paste it. It is wonderful news. 

*hey aunt becky..he is good...sunday when we got his blwk done..and on the way home his doc. called me and told me his count....it was 5600!!!!! that is good..that was on his own...his body made it on his own..b/c he had that shot thur. and the shot is only good for 2 days..so that count was on his own!!!! that is hope right there...normal range for his count is 1500! so that was good...

anyhow what they have said he has is called, Cyclic Nuetrapenia...a blood and immune system disorder...where his bone marrow doesn't make enough white cells to help him fight infections....only 1 in 10 millon kids end up with this and its not genetic! but he is strong and as are all of us!!! thanks for the prayer chain..i think it might be working!!! thank everyone for me please!!! going to go get ready for work now...love you lots..*



I have just found this out and had to post it for my SM family. Thank you all so much. Please keep the prayers coming. We need a miracle and God is good.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That's wonderful news about the blood count!!! I will be praying for little Zack rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is wonderful news! :aktion033: Yes, God is good. I'm continuing to pray for little Zack. rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Be assured the prayers continue for full improvement for precious little Zack!! What a darlin little boy he is!!! I have such faith in the power of prayer and looks like they are already showing thier 'fruits". Now praying for them to continue and Zack can get thet count back up where it belongs!!!


----------



## boba229 (Apr 29, 2008)

God bless baby Zack and your family!!!


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I hope the news continues to be good. You & your family are in my prayers. 
Linda


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all for the continued prayers. We will find out in early July what exactly needs to take place. I am a bit confused on this fact but know that his mom said the final decision will be made the day before her birthday in July. So if you can remember please keep this prayer going until at least then. Two months is a long time when waiting on something like this.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am thrilled to hear baby Zack is doing so much better........he will be in my prayers!!!! God Bless him~~~


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

My nephew baby Zack's dad Wayne just left. For the first time in a year he admitted he is worried about his baby. :smcry: 

Baby Zack has had a bad week. He has been very sick this week. Keep up the prayer chain please. :grouphug:

I had a feeling after I received the email the other morning about his count being high that this was going to happen. He has done this several times this year with it bottoming out and getting critical. It seems like each time is getting worse now.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Will be keeping Zack in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'll keep baby Zack in my prayers!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Praying for Sweet Baby Zack rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for the continued prayers. We truly appriciate it.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I was so hoping that things were going to begin looking up for that handsome little guy. I am so sorry that things aren't. Will definitely keep that little man in my prayers, as children do not deserve these terrible things to happen to them.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry to read that Zack had a setback! It sounded so encouraging with the count going up!! I certainly am keeping this precious little fellow in my prayers!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you all once again for the continued prayers. I have not heard anything else. No news right now is good news. 

I was on the phone this morning when his dad drove up. I was like I do not like this not at this time of the day. He should be at work. So I knew. So as long as they don't just pop by I am OK. It is when they appear when we do not expect them. That is when I panic and run out my door.


----------

